# Yacht Live aboard in The beautiful PI



## LemSaDipolog (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello;

Any comments/experiences on this topic? Thinking of becoming S/V liveaboard in Philippines.

I have a 40 foot s/v

What has experience been with Coast Guard?
Is visa still required? or immigration issues with nomad type address?
Where are you flagged? Any in the PI?
Marina recommendations?
Yard recommendations?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

LemSaDipolog said:


> Hello;
> 
> Any comments/experiences on this topic? Thinking of becoming S/V liveaboard in Philippines.
> 
> ...


 The litle I know:
You aren't allowed to enter the Philippines now because of covid. So I suppouse Coast Guard wouldn't be nice if you would try now anyway  

Even if you would be inside Phils with VISA allready, 14 days quarrantines are demanded when passing "covid zone borders".

Before covid: Don't now if iit's true, but I believe so because an other told a biit similar. An asistant at a daytrip to other island claimed a fee needed to the Coast Guard as well as register scedule and amount of people so they would know if someone get missing.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

LemSaDipolog said:


> Marina recommendations?
> Yard recommendations?











Cebu Yacht Club


Cebu Yacht Club is a full service safe harbor accommodating sail and motor craft up to 300 ft and... Cebu Yacht Club, 6015 Lapu-Lapu City, Philippines




www.facebook.com


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey LemSaDipolog

Where would you be coming from to the Philippines by water? I think this is the wrong time of year to me navigating the open waters.

art


----------



## LemSaDipolog (Nov 18, 2020)

art1946 said:


> hey LemSaDipolog
> 
> Where would you be coming from to the Philippines by water? I think this is the wrong time of year to me navigating the open waters.
> 
> art


You are very correct, another TS to the East running west as usual and at 10 - 12 N. No I am already here but trying to get a boat


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

why not buy one of the wood dugout canoes??????? hahahahahaha

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

LemSaDipolog said:


> trying to get a boat


 By tourist industry is down, biger trip boats too are for sale by that, I have seen some such adds but I don't know normal price so I don't know if they are bargains. Perhaps checking if worth buying such and rebuild?


----------



## LemSaDipolog (Nov 18, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> By tourist industry is down, biger trip boats too are for sale by that, I have seen some such adds but I don't know normal price so I don't know if they are bargains. Perhaps checking if worth buying such and rebuild?


From what i can see craigslist is dead here, the only forum seems to be FB


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

LemSaDipolog said:


> From what i can see craigslist is dead here, the only forum seems to be FB


 I haven't heared any Filipno using Craigslist since around 10+ years when it was common small American businesses searched Filipinos to handle their websites.

The two I have seen this year were at FB Buy an Sell groups at Palawan, but I don't remember in which of the many I check. Called "banka" type but big tourist trips type.
If you tell you are buying to some Filipinos, located where there can be such boats, tsismis will spread it fast  and "agents" fixers can show up wanting to earn some.

Carousell have some yachts and campingboats, but none of them as the banka tourist trip boats as I guess have bigest chance to have droped very much in price because of covid. (Concerning land the prices are MUCH higher at this website than in Facebook groups, but I have no idea if it's like that for boats too.)


----------

